
Departures at OpenSSL - mrspuratic
https://www.openssl.org/blog/
======
mrspuratic
Both Steve Marquess (OpenSSL Foundation, 2009) and Dr. Steve Henson (developer
since ~1998) have left the OpenSSL Project.

